# gouedi's iwagumi (update 12/02/10)



## gouedi

got 30 Neons from Multiplex Aquarium..cheap...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's a great shot!


----------



## eternity302

=) Nice carpet!!


----------



## Bien Lim

Nicely done, thanks for sharing


----------



## Kitsune

Lovely. What size tank?


----------



## Keri

Lovely tank


----------



## onefishtwofish

very soothing looking. bet ya can watch that for hours!


----------



## lotus

Love it...very nice setup!


----------



## cichlid

wow, that's a nice looking tank!


----------



## gouedi

thanks for all the comments...
it is a small tanks. only 60cm*45cm*45cm, roughtly, 24-inch
i reuploaded the pic. and i found that the ie browser display the pic color inproperly(more yellow). if you wanna see the difference. save it and compare...
and does anyone konw how to lower the PH...i tested it today (3 times)..it was terrible..12+. and the hardness is also very terrible.....


----------



## Nicklfire

are you sure that your testing solution is correct, ph of 12 is like ammonia isnt it?

GREAT looking tank too


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I missed that altogether. Yes, the pH scale is logarthmic, so a pH of 12 would be like lye.


----------



## gouedi

*rescape in 2 hours...*

































got a lovely stone form my friend...but there is only one...hope i can get some small ones......does anyone know where i can get those stones? what kink of shop have them..


----------



## gimlid

Neat 3D look witht the gravel coming downhill like that.
For your PH could it be your substrate causeing the issues? 
Since I went bare bottom my ph has been quite stable. Locally water comes out of the tap at 7.0 and very soft. I had some coral in my substrate that was killing my soft water species.
Perhaps a water change since obviously you dont want to swap out your substrate with all that aquascaping.


----------



## gouedi

1 month passed. 
@ first week. there's some BGA @ Brown A grown... 
@ last week, trimed, added a UV 9W. no green water for a 3+ hours direct sunlight. plants grows quite well


----------



## effox

great looking!


----------



## eternity302

WOW! But why does the picture look so fake? LOL~


----------



## gouedi

eternity302 said:


> WOW! But why does the picture look so fake? LOL~


i thinks so... i dont like it either
taking this pic.
i opend all the windows besided, put a black chipboard beside the tank, used a blue filter for the back light.....
but the light above is not enough and the front glass is curved...
and the result is like that...
i think i need to buy a fiash light...to get better picture..


----------



## gouedi

the suface film really make me crazy...and cant find any japanese rice fish to get rid of it....
so...finally...have to DIY a suface skimmer...
this is the plan...








and got the 3/4 inch acrylic tube for $5
..after a afternoon works...
got this








can i am going to homedepot to get two O-rings to fit it to the inflow..
hope it works...


----------



## Tn23

^that would be really neat to see. The surface film drives me nuts as well, if this works I might try it myself


----------



## gouedi

work perfectly...
kill all oil film. and wont suck in air even the waterlevel drops.
















-----
and here is a pic after...


----------



## Kitsune

Wow, nice job! It looks great with the glass piping! You could almost sell it to the Amano Store!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's an awesome device.


----------



## gimlid

Great Idea, I am going to make one for my tank also, only out of plastic.


----------



## gouedi

have HC for sale in this weekend or next week. if have time

preorder starts now....pm me if interested.

prefer take all the HC (around 1.5 inch thick).. for $30. have to pick up.

------
and this is my litte puffer... helps me alot to keep a snail free tank...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow! That's a very thick HC carpet.


----------



## Nicklfire

jeez, some nice great pictures, nice photography


----------



## gouedi

2011-02-09 update.


----------



## Tn23

Looking good, you got some cherries / painted fire reds in there?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Quite the nice change.


----------



## gouedi

rescaped again. add some stream plants for CRS. picture took by cellphone.


----------



## bingerz

that's one helluva seascape! very niceee!!!


----------



## gouedi

made a quick scape hours ago...and the rest of the plants for sale or trade.
pictures before and after. please comment to make it better.


----------



## Elmo

Awesome looking tank ...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I would slope the substrate only in one direction to make it look more artificial. Other than that, I like how you cleared it all out. The jungle look is not one of my favourites (my 20 gallon was like that).


----------



## gouedi

ready to trim. anyone want to buy my plants??


----------



## gouedi

the neon rainbow breeds a lot, but gone after two days... can't even found the dead body.., the carpet grows so fast, ug, hc, dhg mix.


----------



## neven

love the driftwood and dense foreground


----------



## gouedi

repost this pic as a record. will trim the front in next two weeks. will have hc and ug for sale at low price then.


----------



## gouedi

8 months of growing, the java fern and bolbitis are crazy, 
even the pond nails.....dumped 2 assassin snails in it, hope they can control this issue.


----------



## Alkatraz

Beautiful. 

That skimmer device you made looks great, would you be up for making more?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gouedi

video update...does not look like a iwagumi, planning a change in holiday.
the glass quality of the tank is really really bad. there are hundreds of scratches on the glass. 
i bought it as a packages that come with different sizes, all of the tanks have same issue. scratches all over the inside glass.


----------



## gouedi

got some ruby tetras today...love their size...:bigsmile:


----------



## shift

It looks amazing


----------

